# Constant Flow (CF) valve for sprayer



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

I have the standard 4 Gal Chapin 4 gallon backpack sprayer (Pump type), I was thinking about getting a CF vale to make the flow constant and aid in applying solutions evenly. Should I get the 21 PSI or the 14.5 PSI valve?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I asked a similar question here.....

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&hilit=Chapin+constant+flow&start=100#p39784

I went with the 29psi version. It's been excellent! Amazon didn't have it, at least not at the price I paid.

https://www.grainger.com/product/CHAPIN-Constant-Flow-Valve-31NF84


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I asked a similar question here.....
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&hilit=Chapin+constant+flow&start=100#p39784
> 
> ...


Edited to add: The CF valve coupled with the Teejet was awesome. I had no idea spraying could be like that. Perfect, even, and predictable flow and patterning. I'll never spray without that setup again.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked a similar question here.....
> ...


^ thanks for that, everything under my search was coming up with the new fandangled battery sprayer everyone is using, haha


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


That's what happened to me. Mine is the hand pump style. Not to say I don't want a battery powered one!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I have the 29 PSI that I use for broadcast spraying prodiamine or anything non-foliar. I recently got the 15 PSI for spot/foliar spraying just so I don't have to pump as much. Come Thursday I'll have an M4 battery sprayer, though, so I'll likely keep the 29 PSI on that for broadcast apps and the 15 PSI on my hand cannon for spot spraying.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

stotea said:


> I have the 29 PSI that I use for broadcast spraying prodiamine or anything non-foliar. I recently got the 15 PSI for spot/foliar spraying just so I don't have to pump as much. Come Thursday I'll have an M4 battery sprayer, though, so I'll likely keep the 29 PSI on that for broadcast apps and the 15 PSI on my hand cannon for spot spraying.


I'll also get my M4 battery sprayer this thursday. Why are you putting the 29psi cfv on the battery sprayer?

It's rated at max 60psi (doubtful) with an adjustable (dial) control knob.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> I have the standard 4 Gal Chapin 4 gallon backpack sprayer (Pump type), I was thinking about getting a CF vale to make the flow constant and aid in applying solutions evenly. Should I get the 21 PSI or the 14.5 PSI valve?


I would probably opt for the 21 psi Chapin CF valve or the 29 psi Chapin CF valve for a Chapin manual pump backpack sprayer. I don't think you would have any trouble maintaining those system pressures.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Kicker said:


> I'll also get my M4 battery sprayer this thursday. Why are you putting the 29psi cfv on the battery sprayer?
> 
> It's rated at max 60psi (doubtful) with an adjustable (dial) control knob.


Just so the pressure (and theoretically the flow rate) would be constant. As far as I know, the dial actually controls the pump's voltage. So it's only _indirectly_ controlling the pressure (i.e., it's not really a pressure regulator). I suppose I could get a pressure gauge instead, but that would require spending more $. Although a gauge would be a nice thing to have regardless. Perhaps both!


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> > I have the standard 4 Gal Chapin 4 gallon backpack sprayer (Pump type), I was thinking about getting a CF vale to make the flow constant and aid in applying solutions evenly. Should I get the 21 PSI or the 14.5 PSI valve?
> ...


Yea, I work out a lot and wear my reel low shirt, maintaining pressure wont be an issues :lol: :lol:


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Ware said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> > I have the standard 4 Gal Chapin 4 gallon backpack sprayer (Pump type), I was thinking about getting a CF vale to make the flow constant and aid in applying solutions evenly. Should I get the 21 PSI or the 14.5 PSI valve?
> ...


are those CF valves compatible with the @dfw_pilot wand set up? i purchased all the parts but the CF valve he linked is on backorder everywhere i have tried


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@jha4aamu sadly, no, those CF valves only fit the wands that come on those sprayers, not the wand I described above.

FWIW, I use the 15 psi CF valve with my 1 gallon pump sprayer and enjoy it.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> @jha4aamu sadly, no, those CF valves only fit the wands that come on those sprayers, not the wand I described above.
> 
> FWIW, I use the 15 psi CF valve with my 1 gallon pump sprayer and enjoy it.


thanks. i ordered the 15psi (yellow i think??) CF valve about 3 weeks ago and still havent got it. hopefully it ships soon


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > FRD135i said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## GPLC90 (Oct 14, 2020)

@Ware

If one was to use the 21 psi CF Valve would they need to choose a nozzle with a greater output to account for the CF Psi?

For example, instead of using the XR11004 would the XR11005 or XR11006 be a better choice to put out 1 gallon per 1k sq. ft. at 2.5mph.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GPLC90 said:


> @Ware
> 
> If one was to use the 21 psi CF Valve would they need to choose a nozzle with a greater output to account for the CF Psi?
> 
> For example, instead of using the XR11004 would the XR11005 or XR11006 be a better choice to put out 1 gallon per 1k sq. ft. at 2.5mph.


Yes - to maintain the same application rate as a nozzle running at 40 psi, you would either have to increase the nozzle orifice size or slow your ground speed.

Alternatively, you could just recalibrate to whatever your red nozzle does at 21 psi.


----------



## GPLC90 (Oct 14, 2020)

@Ware thank you! And, if I may ask. Would the 43 psi on a backpack sprayer be too difficult to maintain in your opinion? Seems like, in theory, it would require a lot of arm pumping to do.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## GPLC90 (Oct 14, 2020)

@dfw_pilot

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


>


Never knew Glenn was a lefty! :lol:


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

stotea said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > I'll also get my M4 battery sprayer this thursday. Why are you putting the 29psi cfv on the battery sprayer?
> ...


Is putting a CF Valve on a battery powered sprayer kosher?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> Is putting a CF Valve on a battery powered sprayer kosher?


You could, but I don't think it's necessary. The electric pump should be sufficient for maintaining constant pressure.


----------

